# ~*~*~ Magic Spell Part 7 ~*~*~



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

New Home



claire mac said:


> WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> 
> HI GIRLS,
> IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.
> ...


  *Full moon dates in 2007........* 

Wed 3rd Jan- 13.57 

Fri 2nd Feb- 05.45

Sat 3rd March - 23.17  

Mon- 2nd April- 17.15 

Wed 2nd May- 10.09  

Fri 1st June-01.04 

Sat 30th June-13.49

Mon 30th July-00.48

Tue 28th Aug-10.35 

Wed 26th Sept-19.45 

Fri 26th Oct-04.52 

Sat 24th Nov-14.30 

Mon 24th Dec 01.16​
SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06  Edward 8lb 1 oz 
ZoeD 04/01/06  Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz 
Mac 23/02/06  Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06  Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 11/6/06  Oliver Andrew 7lb 6oz 
Lizibee 3/7/06  Rosa Grace 
Freddie   Tallulah and Georgia born june ?  
Sarahstewart  
Wendy Woo  Luke Michael born 31st July 06 
Caza 7/8/06   Maddison 5lb 10oz and Jacob 5lb 12oz   
Allison Kate  
Scruffyted EDD 20/12/06 ~  
Shortbutkute EDD 26/12/06 
ClareMack   Alex and Josh born 5th nov - born at 28weeks 
Fidget   
TracyB   
Nikkinak  
Zoe D EDD 2/5/07  
Jome EDD 5/7/07  
brownowl23 EDD?  
Fudgeyfu EDD?


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Feel free to add me to that list if you like!! my EDD is 5/7/7 for now!

Fudgeyfu, definitely enjoy the holidays as much as poss.. March is a great time for getting pg, as it's the natural cycle, so I'll be rooting for you    

No more spotting here, am relaxed again! Thanks for your kind words..

Take care everyone,
Jome


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi jome

i have added you to the list

im sure most of you are aware however incase your not clairemack gave birth to her twins at 28weeks and her son Alex is not doing too well at the moment so please have your thoughts with claire and her dh rob and btoh there sons josh and alex

hi to everyone else

hugs

xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry been awol for a bit! been packing and sorting through tons of non fitting clothes!!! Claire Mack we are all thinking of you and your new family  .
Well we still havent got a moving date because the people who are buying our house have pratted around and are taking forever to get things sorted thier end!   It will be some time after Xmas and before new year I hope! Or am I being over optamistic  . Sorry got to go a little voice is shouting Mamma!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Me again,
  YES I am being optimistic because solicitors close down for Xmas and new year so nothing will get finalised until they re open! GRRRRR  . We have asked for Friday 5th Jan  . so hopefully everybody else will agree   Our buyers survey is being done tommorrow so things actually feel like they are happening now   Our survey is going to be done this week (Fingers crossed) The only reasons it hasn't already been done is because the daughter who is still living in the house has just been on holiday and the owner couldn't travel up because he had a heart attack!!! . Poor man and selling your house is most stressfull  . 
How is everybody? all well I hope   Very quiet on here   Come on tell Aunty Mac how your doing!  

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi claire  

im gonna do the spell again tonight gonna have to get some eggies though ive got none in  

hope they agree with with the 5th jan are you busy packing hun


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

I have just updated the lisst for the full moons for 2007- you will notice there are 2 in june and they are correct!

hope your all well

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks mez   Have I the right member and was it you who's friends little boy was really poorly last/this? year? he was in hospital


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello there - can i join atall?!!

I am at the stage where i am willing to try anything and will be when the next full moon in here! Is there one this month or has it gone?

Kate xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh b*gger! I forgot to do the spell!!!   Oh well, next time.

Good luck yo all you girlies who did it (the spell I mean  )

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

claire mac said:


> Thanks mez  Have I the right member and was it you who's friends little boy was really poorly last/this? year? he was in hospital


yeah it was/is me hun- he is still a poorly boy and is in and out of hospital like a yoyo however he is the best ever! went down last week too see him and my friend and he had big smiles for us- happy boy he is!

xxxx

xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh thats brilliant! I often think about how he is doing and now I know  . Give him a cuddle from me  .

Rosie I think this month was a bit of a wash out! Not much going on , on th spell thread around the 5th!


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I have not been on here for a while and I see that lot's of other ladies have had babies and BFP's.
CONGRATULATIONS to you all.

I had a little boy 31st July 2006 8lb 2oz Born by emergency Cesarean, We named him Luke Michael and he is just beautiful.

I wish everyone luck with the spell on the next full moon   
It worked for me!!

Loadsa love and hugs to you all and I wish you all a Very Merry Christmas (may all your dreams come true in the New Year if not before)

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies I have been AWOL too sorry   had my lap on the 6th and forgot to do the spell the day before so will do it in January  

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas  and although I don't always post on here I do try and read and think of you all  

Sarah


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

where is everybody  

i just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year and hope the magic spell works for each and everyone of us 

goodluck and dont forget the spell on wedensday


----------



## Ruth.2 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi there

I was thinking of doing the magic spell on Wednesday but just wondered if it has to be done at the precise times listed at the top of the page as I probably wouldn't have time until evening as will be working.

Thanks and happy new year.

Ruth


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I did the spell in December after a break from ttc and I will be doing it again tonight and probably again tomorrow as I will be at work at 13.57.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

DONE MY SPELL LAST NIGHT  

GOOD LUCK ALL XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I totally forgot to do the spell! I must write the next date in my diary!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, Can I join As we are taking a break from tx, Im willing to try everything! Do I have to do the spell on the exact time of the full moon

xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about doing the spell at the exact time stated! because we would all be up at some god forsaken times!!!  Just do it when you can, i would say preferably when its dark but if not don't worry  .
Hope you all had a great Xmas and new year  . Lets hope 2007 brings everyone their wishes and dreams.

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

well guess what i forgot to do the spell this month  

hope all you ladies are doing ok hope this year brings lots of bouncing babies


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

just popped on to say hello hope everyone is ok its very quiet around here  

i must try and remember the spell this month bye for now


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there im here!!  

Getting ready to have a go at the next spell as well!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm still here! Just been otherwise occupied with stuff, but I am back now so I will get back to bugging you all!!!   Hope you are all doing well and 2007 is treating you good! Meg started BIG school on Jan 3rd and is just loving it! Its a really small village school with only 5 classes so is really nice and friendly   She did eat somebody else lunch the other day because they had the same packed lunch bag as her!!! and she said it was horrible  , so we have now put a keyring on her bag with MEGAN on one side and a picture of her on the other!!!   Dont think she will be getting mixed up again!!! 

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mac  

How lovely that meg has started big school! Must have been worrying but glad that she is loving it! lol at her eating the wrong lunch!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I was more worried than she was!!! Its such a nice feeling to have her in such a fantastic school  . I am so glad we fought to get her a place there because the alternative was very poor.


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Arrr Clare you must be very proud  BIG school sounds so scary lol

Fingers are crossed that this is the month for me   on my first cycle of Clomid so fingers crossed the spell helps lol


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww claire its natural to be worried but she sounds like she is enjoying it!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

claire - love the photo of meg in here school uniform they grow up so fast   my son leaves school in may and i 

dont know where the time has gone 

dawnie - goodluck with your tx hun hope everything goes well

kama - goodluck with the spell i forgot last month so ill have to remember this time


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

same here fudgeyfu!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dawn you back on the wagon then! Blimey feels like only yesterday you got your BFP!!!!! Doesn't time fly when you have little ones! 
Fudgy thanks I think Meg looks so grown up in her uniform! and I cant even start to think how I am going to feel when she has to leave school and jump into the big wide world!!!  Whats you son going to do when he leaves school?
Kate, meg really is enjoying school! She has turned very independent very fast! "I am a big girl now so I have to do it on my own" is one of her faves at the mo! She came out of school with a little bread roll which she made yesterday and was very pleased with herself! Mind you its probably full of boggies and things!!! 
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everyone 

Claire my son ( Corey ) is going to college when he leaves school as he wants to be a brickie   

i can remember his first day at school like it was yesterday


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgy sounds like Corey has his head screwed on! People will always need things building!!!  Plus you get to keep his child allowance a couple more years!!!  BONUS!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mac i love it when kids are really independant so young - its quite funny in some ways!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate, Meg is like an old woman sometimes! She has always been older than her years!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

awww   I think little girls are like that though!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls

just dropped in to wish everyone goodluck with the spell on friday hope i dont forget this time <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F3%255F39%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks fudge - dont forget!

Kate xx​


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Spell worked for me last month


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

Chris- im adding you to our BFP list

Spell is fri girls! get those eggs in!

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Brownowl23  MASSIVE CONGRATS LOVE!!!!!!!         Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond!!!
  I will be spelling Friday, but as normal it wont be for me but all you lovely ladies out there   Fingers crossed for another great month!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brownowl congrats on the BFP!

Kate xx​


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Hi girls

Can any one tell me what the spell is? What do i have to do and when ?  

Must be worrth a try !!!!

Thanks 

Rainbow xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have cut and pasted from the first page......

IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!

Hope it helps

Kate xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello Girls, hope you dont mind me joining?    

I did the spell in November, Dh helped and I told him to make sure we had eggs for Friday!!  


Good luck everyone 

Linda xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi linda 

I know i have eggs in as well - hubby will think im mad!

Kate xx​


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Kate

I will have a go  

Rainbow XXx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rainbow its worth a try - good luck   

Kate xx​


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Kate

Is the time you do the spell important ?

Sorry to be a pest 

Thanks 
Rainbow x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats ok rainbow! From what ive read on this thread u can do it near the time as i think its something like 5am this time!


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Thanks again !

I dont mind the time! I will get up at 5 am then, will set the alarm- thanks, my dh is going to think i have finally flipped but dont care!  

Good luck to all you spell makers !!
Rainbow xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls

rainbow i will be doing the spell friday night about 10pm i dont think you have to do it dead on time  i just do

it when its dark so the neighbours cant see dont want them thinking i totally lost the plot <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F11%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









hi linda fancy seeing you here


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

I do the same I do the spell around 10.30pm ish! 

Hi Fudgey, hope you dont think Im stalking you?!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

linda would i think that <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F21%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I really must not forget to do it this time!!

Kate xx​


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

dont worry kate if you forget ill be round banging on your door <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F10%255F5%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









linda ive blown you some super bubbles


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Well i'm ready girls !  

Told dh was going to do it, thought he would  
but guess what he said he would get up with me to help,  
i guess we are both as desperate as each other 
Good luck all
Rainbow xxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Fudgey(I love your name!!)    Back to you 


Is it tonight or tomorrow we need to do the spell??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Fudge u are a star!!! Just dont knock too hard on my door as hubby will be asleep and the dog will bark!! lol

Rainbow - your DH is lovely 

The spell is for the 2nd of feb at 5am but i will go check!​


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

linda tomorrow night <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D8%252F8%255F1%255F206%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









rainbow ahhhhhh you and dh









kate im doing it tomorow night cos i havnt got any eggs yet


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

I think I might do it tonight and tomorrow just to make sure.........or is that unlucky!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Linda - think u are only meant to do it once!! But not too sure!! 

Fudge - yeah do it tomorrow nite when u have some eggs!!​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok will do it tonight as the moon is really bright !!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

It is isnt it linda! I love it when the moon is like this!​


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

linda last time i did it twice wonder if thats why it didnt work <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Could be fudge!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

night night girls im off to watch benidorm <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F50%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Nite fudge good luck with the spell when u do it!​


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

I DID THE SPELL !!!!!!! 

We set the alarm and were out in the garden together at 5-45 !!  

Heres hoping it works 

Love and luck to you all

Rainbow xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done rainbow u were kean!!! 

Im doing mine later - i know its late but i forgot this morning!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls

im gonna do mine before bed kate dont forget mind <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Fudge im going to do it once im dressed as just had a bath!!

Although it says to put the saucer in the garden after - but my garden is out the door - downstairs through an alley way and then the dog will probably try to eat it in the morning when hubby lets her out for a wee!!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

kate i can just see you running through the alley with your saucer and egg <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









you might have to put the dog on alead in the morning


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

fudgeyfu said:


> kate i can just see you running through the alley with your saucer and egg <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


Now that would give the neighbours something to talk about!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
  Glad so many of you have had a go this month  . Dont worry if your egg was eaten by anything, this is a nice/good sign that it has kind of gone back to nature if you know what I mean! If its still there plop it under a tree or bush so it can do the same.. Good luck ladies.....oh and dh!  
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww thanks mac


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

arghhh  i forgot to do it   lets hope last months spell will still have done to trick


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I forgot to do it again - what a dunce! I even set a reminder on my phone but it didn't go off.  

Must remember next month.

Good luck to all those who did the spell this month.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I had a go at the spell this month - and also bought a bonnet to be double-sure 

I'll let you know how I get on!

I am so superstitious this month (  ) - I did the spell/bought the bonnet, felt all pleased when told EC would be on the 7th (lucky 7!  ), spend my acupuncture sessions visualising the colour orange, and saw a penny laying on the floor this afternoon and picked it up. All I need to do now is inveigle my neighbour's black cat into parading itself about in front of me! 

Anyone would think I was getting desperate!!  

Sending lots of  to all,

Steph xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Steph you go girl!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi steph i wish u loads of luck      

Kate xx


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've just been having a look round a few of the boards and came across this.

I'm going to give it a go on the 3rd of march  

What type of leaves should I use? salad, tree or flower does it matter?  

Heres hoping.

Susan xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Susan welcome  

I dont think it matters what leaves!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls

im looking forward to the spell this month as hopefully i will be stimming on saturday i might even do

two eggs <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F3%255F39%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

fudge good luck for stimming


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I will be doing the spell tonight as usual and it is a lunar eclipse, is this significant??

During the eclipse the moon will turn orange, a fertility sign maybe??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oooh tracy could be hun....maybe its our time and LA will be right!!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!

am hoping the sky will stay clear so we can see the eclipse  might get DH to do a naked fertility dance ( will make one up, he will never know!!!!)


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck to everyone doing the spell this time. Here's hoping the eclipse is an extra special lucky one for you.    


        

Rosie. xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls

goodluck with the spell tonight girls i think im gonna watch it cos its not too late <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F205%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thought I'd pop over and join you girls tonight, I've been watching the lunar eclipse and decided as it's a special one and I haven't done the spell for ages I'd do it tonight 

Must go check theres some eggs first though  

Good luck everyone 

x x x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I did the spell (as usual) and made a wish for all my FF friends....it was beautiful..... me and dh were outside with cups of tea watching it


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done girls!

I totally forgot what date it was supposed to be on and my pc has been playing up! Still i will try next time!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!

HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.

Full moon dates in 2007........

Wed Jan

Fri 2nd Feb- 05.45

Sat 3rd March - 23.17 

Mon- 2nd April- 17.15

Wed 2nd May- 10.09

Fri 1st June-01.04

Sat 30th June-13.49

Mon 30th July-00.48

Tue 28th Aug-10.35

Wed 26th Sept-19.45

Fri 26th Oct-04.52

Sat 24th Nov-14.30

Mon 24th Dec 01.16 


SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06 Edward 8lb 1 oz 
ZoeD 04/01/06 Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz 
Mac 23/02/06 Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06 Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 11/6/06 Oliver Andrew 7lb 6oz 
Lizibee 3/7/06 Rosa Grace 
Freddie Tallulah and Georgia born june ? 
Sarahstewart  
Wendy Woo Luke Michael born 31st July 06 
Caza 7/8/06 Maddison 5lb 10oz and Jacob 5lb 12oz 
Allison Kate  
Scruffyted EDD 20/12/06 ~  
Shortbutkute EDD 26/12/06 
ClareMack Alex and Josh born 5th nov - born at 28weeks 
Fidget  
TracyB 
Nikkinak 
Zoe D EDD 2/5/07  
Jome EDD 5/7/07 
brownowl23 9/10/07   
Nikkiank 27/08/07?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire mac we will have to remember to bump the thread up just before the next one coz i totally forgot!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate I know sorry ladies I have been totally busy with a pending house move and not been on ff much  . I will try my very best to remember next month!!!  After thinking it had been postponed until next week, now people are saying this Friday is on again!!!!! . I am so sick of this moving game  .
Fingers crossed for those of you that did actually remember!!!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Clare

Just to let you know my due date is 9th October for the list and its twinnies

Chris


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire sorry to hear the house moving isnt going great! Im dreading when we finally put ours on the market!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Chris all sorted and congratulations on twins!!! Do you know the sex of them, or is it a guarded secret!!! 
Well we still don't know if we are moving tommorrow or not!!! will give it till 10 then start harassing my solicitors  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Clare

We dont know the sex of them yet but hope to at our private 17 week scan  

Chris


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire - good luck with finding out if u are moving!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Chris I bet your so excited! I loved every single scan i had and even had a 4d scan for free!

Kate now they are saying Tuesday for the move but thats only if our buyers agree and seen as well they had booked a removal van and thought we were moving tommorrow i dont know how they will feel about it!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire oh no - i hope the move goes ahead for u.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate to be honest I have NO sympathy for our buyers because they and their solicitors have been nothing but pains in the   from day one!!! If there was any way of us pulling out of this sale even now at the last minute I would take great pleasure in doing so! Their offer was excepted 2 months before Xmas!!! and we still haven't bloody moved!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww claire hope everything has been sorted now?!!

I would love to move from where i am its got worse in this road!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

kate everything has been agreed for Tueaday so please keep your fingers crossed nothing else goes wrong! We are doing the last few bits and bobs today so we will be ready and waiting!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire massives of good luck for moving on tuesday      

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI GALS,
  HAVE MOVED AND AM BACK ON LINE!!! YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! WHATS GOING ON AROUND HERE THAT I HAVE MISSED THEN
LOVE & HUGS,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire bet u are glad u have moved now?!!

Not much going on round here i think!

Hows your weekend?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh well glad I havent missed anything!   My weekend is consisting of unpacking and putting things away  . We had pizza and champers last night to celerbrate our move!   classy us you know!!!    Had a lovely mothers day so far and am now just having some quality time with the PC!!!  my 3rd baby!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls 

just to let you know im back on the 2ww so hoping the spell works for me   

claire great news about the move i bet your so relieved  

kama how are you doing hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Fudge good luck with the 2ww  

Claire glad u are enjoying your day.

Im at my mums at the moment as just been to the rugby and irish won!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

FUDGY EVERYTHING IS CROSSED FOR YOU LOVE    

KATE MMMMMMMMM RUGBY MEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls  

Claire i know the men were gorgeous!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry i have been off line for a couple of days because my internet went down   but am back now!
  Sarah i know rugby men are so MMMMMMMMMM nice big thighs and broken noses!!! strange but i have ALWAYS been attracted to a wonkey nose!!! Mart my husband has a larger slight wonkey nose!!! but not the thunder thighs!!!  Oh well cant have everything!!!  

A 2ww dance for fudgy........................


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL    love the dancing!!

Good luck fudge! xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks girls getting a bit nervous now


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Fudge u will be fine hunni


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgey IfI could take away some of the nerves I would babe   . 4 days to go   do you think you will last that long or will you be tempted by the early stage pregers tests?   STAY STRONG.......STAY STRONG...........


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

think im gonna test friday hun ive   never tested early before   but i think i will this time


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Fudge - aw hun whenever u test we are rooting for u and that BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

FUDGEY PLEASE LET US KNOW AS SOON AS YOU TEST! I THINK A BIT MORE 2WW DANCING IS NEEDED!!!
                   .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oooohhh claire can i join in?!!!

                  

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

lol!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls just to let you know i got my   this morning still cant believe it thanks 

for all your good luck wishes   well test again tomorrow


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

COME ON

I am so chuffed for you babe!!!!!!!!! I have started to cry and think i will carry on all day now!!!!!

YOU BEAUTY


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

all,

I don't know if you remember me  but i have posted before but quite a while ago.  I stopped doing the spell ( well for me anyway) but AF turned up today so start down regging now  for my very first ICSI 

I see the full moon is on the 2nd,  well that is our 3rd wedding anniversary on the 3rd  don't time fly 

Congratulations fudgeyfu     

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Jenny,
  Of course we remember you!!!  Wow how exciting! and you must do the spell next time   keep us updated with your tx and now you have popped back to us.....stay with us!!!!! 

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Mac,

I will,  just needed to stop thinking about TTC for a while  and in a silly way doing the spell gave me a little hope each month  and i needed to take a step back to get everything together  ( physically and mentally) for the start of tx 

Jenny


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi girls

Mac- hope your all settled into your new home

Fudgeyfu-   on your   enjoy being on 

Jenny- good luck for your tx- have everything crossed for you

hi to everyone else!

xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jenny well its great to have you back  .

MJ  the move went really well, but everything is still a bit upside down!!! we are getting there and Cons room is all finnished and looking sooooo cute!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Jenny - good luck for DR  

Fudge - big congrats hun  

Claire - hope u are well? When is the next spell?

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

kate i think the spell is monday night   

goodluck to everyone doing the spell


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok thanks fudge


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

claire ive just realised you have no bubbles i think ive got some blowing to do <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









will you add me to the list now honey thanks


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ah how come claire had no bubbles?!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

No Bubbles?? I had 2400!!!!! whats going on here then quick girls blow bubbles like you have never blown before!!!   will add you asap fudgey.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

claire mac said:


> WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> 
> HI GIRLS,
> IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.
> ...


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Fudgey am unsure of your dates so just let me know


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

QUICK QUESTION
Do you put the green leaves around the saucer when it is in the garden?  Is 17.15 the time it needs to be done if so best go!
thanks strawbs xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

good luck with the spell girls i will be doing it again  

claire ive got my scan 16 th april so i guess i will find out dates then   

strawbs i always put my leaves on in the house then take it out and i think anytime tonight will be fine wait till its dark 

though you dont want the neighbours looking  

claire you didnt have 1 bubble i wonder whats going on


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Strawbs fudgey is right any time tonight will be fine. I do the spell inside and then take it outside. The leaves go on the saucer around the egg.

Fudgey WOW the 16th!!!!! Thats so soon!!!!! I think most people who went to the FF meet last weekend has had thier bubbles knocked as a bribe to spill the beans of what went on!!!!!  I only went on the sat night and with 2 little ones with me didnt get up to anything so havent anything to tell!!!!!

[fly]HAPPY SPELLING LADIES!!![/fly]

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh no i missed the spell again!!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

kate what you like  

dont worry i did it for all you ladies


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I should think the full moons should be getting a bit clearer now because of the weather picking up a bit   It kind of makes sense for summer months to have clearer night don't you think?   and also it wont be as bad stepping outside in the summer months because its nice, warm and.........oh no.....LIGHT!!!!!!! My new neighbours will think I'm barmy!!!!! LMAO!!!!!   Am I bothered!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

just popped on to tell you about my scan yesterday we saw a good strong heartbeat and baby is 18.7mm  

so everything is going ok oh and my edd is 3rd dec so its a christmas baby for me goodluck with spell on wed ladies


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats fudge!

Kate xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just wondering when everyone is doing their spell this month?

Jenny


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am going to try and do mine first thing in the morning before I go to work, so its out for the full moon but not eatin gover night  

Thats if I remember of course!! its really important for me to this time.

Macca I hope your ok darling?

Hugs to all

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im buying a baby bonnet tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohh guess what i forgot again       will go and buy a bonnet today instead......


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

fidget why dont you do the spell tonight ive always done it on the night of the full moon   

and it worked for me goodluck everybody


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya,

Thought this was a lovely spell, I did the ribbons one yesterday and I have just done the egg one today so hopefully it will double the luck, I have my fingers crossed for everyone    
XX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi All,
    Hope your all well and still spelling!!! Sorry I havent been around for a wee while, but I have been so busy with the new house, megs school and general everyday womanly chores I just havent had time to pop on!!!!! I must try harder (slap hand!) Will pop back real soon for a proper catch up.
Take Care Gals!
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi mac lovely to see u and hope u are settling well in your new home!

Im ok just busy with my placement.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate yep doing o.k thanks but the whole "doing up a new house" is a right old pain!!! we are living in a house which is half home and half pig stye!!! tell me about your placement?  

Any good news from the last spell? Whats everyone up to and where are you with tx?

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi mac! Hope u are all ok?

No news for me im afraid AF arrived on time!

Placement is at a private hospital but i will find out on thursday if im being thrown off my training course coz i messed up last year.

As for us we are saving for IVF and kind of holding back for now on it all.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate fingers crossed you get to stay on your course!!! with exams in the near future you would hope they give you an extra bite at the apple and a chance to prove yourself. well I hope they do anyway!!!   saving money isnt fun is it! stick with us love and hopefully we will get you that spell BFP before you need IVF!!!!!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

PLEASE HELP MY MEGANS SCHOOL!!!!!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95420.0

MANY THANKS MY DEARS!!!
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

They have closed the site down for the moment hun, but will do once its back up and I can vote


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

YEAH VOTING WAS STOPPED UNTIL ALL SCHOOLS HAD ENTERED. IT SHOULS START UP AGAIN TODAY BUT I HAVE JUST BEEN ON AND IT HASNT YET!!!!!


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

all,

Well, just to let you know that the way things are going i will still be stimming by the next full moon.       Been diagnosed with PCOS   so responding to stimms has been very slow but there now is some growth so hoping EC is not that far off.  They are talking about EC on Friday   but my little follies are still being a bit stubborn so probably next week now.   Going for another scan on Wednesday should have more of an idea then.   Will keep you up to date.  

Kate,  

Mac, will vote as soon as they let me. 

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jenny thats all great news  . You HAVE to do the spell this time!!!!!!!     keep us updated on your progress love.
The auditions thing is still closed   somebody needs to get their bum into gear!!!

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

Jenny - loads of luck with the tx  

Mac - thanks hun - even if they throw me off the course i can do my biology exam but then thats it i cant continue. To be honest i dont know how i feel either way!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

claire mac said:


> claire mac said:
> 
> 
> > WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> ...


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Mac, i did do the spell this month  and she has blessed me with 8 eggs ( we had 14 collected but some where immature or over mature ) and we are just waiting to see how many are now embies 

Love to you all

Jenny

 all

Well just to let you know that i had the call, they injected 9 yesterday and 5 have fertilised normally.  ET monday. 14 days post EC will be 1st, the full moon  14 days post ET will be my angels birthday 

Jenny


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I keep forgetting to do the spell or buy a bonnett!

Well i think they are letting me stay on my course!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

jenny  -goodluck with transfer      

karma - pleased to see they are letting you stay on the course  

mac- hope the decorating is easing a bit  

well i have my 12week scan next friday and im pooing my pants


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jenny 5 is good news  . The full moon and your angels birthday!!! Wow all so much for you to take on board (not the full moon part  ) I will do the spell for you this month too babe and hopefully things will turn out perfect for you  .

Kate great news about you staying on your course! You must be very good at what you do!

fudgey 12 weeks already!!!   Blumming heck girl thats flown!!! Good luck with the whole full bladder/empty bladder thing!!!   Never could undertsand the stop half way through a wee idea?   when you got to go, you got to go!!! 

Hi to everyone else and hope for more good news very soon!

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I am gonna start adding this to my calanders at work and home so I get a reminder  

Jenny ~ I hope the dates are a good sign   


Love n Hugs
Shelley Xxx

Ooo BTW is it right that the full moon on 30th June would then be called a blue moon  Wasn't it something to do with having 2 full moons in the same month 
It's my Mum's 70th birthday on the 30th and we are having a party round my bothers house. I might just have to have a walk in the garden on my own and make something up


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

Ladies, I am back and guess what? I am pregnant after seven years of trying                 

I cannot contain my excitement. OK let me breathe, lol thank you claire-mac for all the positive PM's they really helped me out when i thought i was going insane. lol  

OK, My friend who i've known for 2 years now is a white witch. She performed a powerful fertility spell for me..

My miracle baby as some how bypassed my blocked tubes, I am nearly three months pregnant but only found out two weeks ago I am over the moon, the rainbows, the stars, etc...    

My friend offers her services on line, £8 for a fertility spell. Please PM me for the information if you would like to give her a try. She is sio sweet, genuine and a miracle worker. Her track record is excellent...

Phew, i had a scan on monday and babys legs were kicking faster than a footballers, lol

Please everyone remain positive and your miracle will arrive soon


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi nubianqueen and massive congrats on your BFP.

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

nubianqueen - wow thats great news well done honey  

ive just popped on to say scan was great everything was fine so i dont get another until 20 weeks   im wishing the 

weeks away already   hope everyone is ok and happy spelling


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nubianqueen I am so chuffed for you babe!!!!!      and so far gone already!!! your time will fly by now love!!!!!!! why dont you put an ad in the pink pages for your friend? keep us updated through your PG and one more question.....would you like to be added to our Spell PG list?  

Fudgey I'm so pleased your scan went well and its hard waiting for the next scan isnt it!!! How you feeling? not too tired or sickly I hope  

Well I pop away for a week and so much happens!!!   Any more news we need to know 

Much love to you all,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Claire,


thank you for everthing love, please do put me on the spell pg list

can you provide a link for me to add my friend to the pink pages?

blessings to you all and thank you to all the well wishers


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

nubianqueen said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> thank you for everthing love, please do put me on the spell pg list
> 
> ...


Hi

Here's the link for information about advertising on Pink Pages...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54825.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nubianqueen I have popped you on the list babe!!! Doesnt your name look good up in lights!!!!! 

Zoe I have  added  Miller to uour list, its just like you to be the first to be on the list then be first to be on the list twice!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are well?

Claire - where have u been hun?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I have been to costa del sol for a week! weather was a bit hit and miss but still a nice break


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Glad u had a nice break - makes a change from sunny England!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

mmmmm slight sarcasm in your voice  . Its been raining non stop for about 3 weeks here! had to get my tumble dryer fixed as we couldn't keep up!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL claire yes was being sarcastic!!! The days i work its sunny then when im off it rains!

Kate xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, i have a decision,  i feel like i should test tomorrow as it is the full moon,   14 days after EC but i am scared it is too early?  i have gone for a blood test so should get the results of that tomorrow.  

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jenny why dont you do the spell then test the day after? One more spell cant hurt now can it


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jenny i agree with claire.

Claire when is the spell as i cant be bothered looking on the first page!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just thought i would let you know,   i tested this morning and got a . I did the spell last night although it was not the proper full moon,   

Thank you so much fertility goddess,  

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jenny my love thats FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!         . Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you babe! WOW one more spell PG!!!!! Would you like to be added to the list yet or wait a while? What a fantastic start to a Sunny Sunday!!!!!!!

Love & Hugs,
A very happy "Mac",
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jenny huge congrats to u hun!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

jenny well done honey         

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

Kamac80 said:


> Hi nubianqueen and massive congrats on your BFP.
> 
> Kate xx


thank you so much 



fudgeyfu said:


> hi girls
> 
> nubianqueen - wow thats great news well done honey
> 
> ...


thank you as well darling 



*Jenny* said:


> Just thought i would let you know,  i tested this morning and got a . I did the spell last night although it was not the proper full moon,
> 
> Thank you so much fertility goddess,
> 
> Jenny


congratulations darling  so happy for you


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

NEXT FULL MOON SAT 30TH JUNE 13;49


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks claire


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Your more than welcome


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

what are bubbles?  lol 
Claire kindly blew me some...

how is everyone doing? i'm on to my second trimester now
cant wait until christmas


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Bubbles are like little presents you give other members!!! There is the word BLOW under everyones details on the left hand side. If you click on it that members bubble count goes up! Second tri already!!!!! I bet your shopping like mad !!!!!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

Blessings Claire,

Thank you for explaining the bubbles  
I have blew you several too  
i'm going to enter a ticker in my siggy, I'm 13weeks and a couple of days. I heard the little angel's heartbeat yesterday at my midwives appointment for the first time. i was so over the moon 
 

hugs to everyone 

I tried to put a ticker but it says: fetal tickers are not allowed ??


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Queeny (thats what i am calling you as of now!) Fab news about listening to your little ones heartbeat   It so special isn't it. thank you for the bubbles I did have nearly 3000!!!!!!! As for the ticker its just the ones which show the actual pictorial development of a foetus. I think you must of worked it out as you have a rather nice ticker on your details  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

claire mac said:


> Queeny (thats what i am calling you as of now!) Fab news about listening to your little ones heartbeat  It so special isn't it. thank you for the bubbles I did have nearly 3000!!!!!!! As for the ticker its just the ones which show the actual pictorial development of a foetus. I think you must of worked it out as you have a rather nice ticker on your details .
> 
> Love & Hugs,
> Mac,
> xxx.


Aww Queeny  thats cute. 
Yes it was an amazing experience listening to the heartbeat. It sounded like horses galloping :lol: Can't wait until my next scan, I will find out the sex.
What happened to the 3000bubbles? can you lose them 
Love & Hugs To you too 
Queeny xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Queeny, after the last national ff meet everybody that went had their bubbles popped until they told all the juicy gossip!!!   I never got mine back! but then again I didn't have any gossip!!!   I found out what sex both of mine were as I am too impatient to wait and find out at the birth!!! that and finding out we were expecting a boy the second time round really helped Meg bond with her brother before he was born (do you know what I mean?) 

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone just sticking my head in!

Hope u are all ok?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Kate,
  What you been up to then?

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire ive been working and sorting the house! Selling some bits on ebay!

How are u?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

That sounds like my life!!!!!   Well instead of going out to work I stay at home and look after kids which is a full time job in its self!!! I have sorted aout a room full of stuff to sell either on ebay or car boot! Its a good job there are plenty more rooms to decorate before the computer room as thats where i am storing it all!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL claire! I know its amazing how much stuff u actually have!

We have a load of stuff for a boot sale on sunday then the rest will probably go on ebay! Hubby has sold so much stuff and ive just put our sofa bed and dining table on and the sofa has a bid already!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate its just the trouble of putting all the stuff on ebay!!! going through the motions os the auctions is a right old pain when you have two kids and a husband craving your attention!!!!!   I must start soon because I have to make enough money for the deposit of next years holiday!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know it takes a while to list things and i only have the dog to annoy me!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well if I want to book my next years holls I better get selling.....instead of buying  !!! LOL!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls or should i say car booters  

queeny - my babys heartbeat sounds like a train there is an old wives tale that if the heartbeat sounds like galloping horses 

its a girl and if it sounds like a train its a boy   are you going to find out  

kate - how did you do at the car boot sale  

claire - have you sorted that computer room out yet   i did my wardrobe out the other day   i threw out 8 bin 

liners  

happy spelling everyone


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey fudge we didnt do a car boot in the end as it rained! Have got a load of stuff on ebay and have sold some bits so thats handy!

Hope u are all ok?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate I still havent got round to putting anything on ebay!!! There is a booter in August that I am going to do so hopefully I will shift some stuff then!!!

Fudgey 8 bin linners!!!!!  I bet you dont know what to do with the room!!!!!  The thing is I have clothes that fit me now and some that fit me when I am my normal size and dont want to chuck any more!!!
  
Hope everyone is o.k and enjoying the sun.......yeah right!!!!!!! what sun!!!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire what sun?!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate I think if you squint you might just catch a glimpse!!!   LOL!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

claire mac said:


> Kate I think if you squint you might just catch a glimpse!!!  LOL!!!!!


Can see some today! LOL


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey ladies,

Just checking in...whens the next spell?xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sat 30th June-13.49

Mon 30th July-00.48

Well it looks as if we have just missed one   Yesterday was manic for me so guess I forgot  . Next one is 30th july so a wee while to wait Rhonda.

Bloody rain again  , well at least we can take our family to the pub now without having to sit outside!!!   Sorry if your a smoker but I am an ex smoker (the worst non smoker going!) and I hate **** with a passion!!! Still we would have to walk to the pub in the first place and I'm not doing that in this weather!!!  ............oh hang on its gone all bright outside   hopefully it will warm up a bit.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh damn it!!  

Oh nevermind, the 30th July will probably be better as my EC should be around then!!     Hopefully it'll bring me good luck and the baby I so want.     

Claire hope it stays bright for your wlk to the pub sweetie. I'm so glad about the smoking ban to, will actuallt be able to taste my wine and food now rather than *** smoke!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

i did the spell last night to say thank you as i am now 8 weeks pg  please could i be added to the pregnancy list my due date in the 7th Feb 2008,  however, just to warn you all, this is not straight forward my DH and i carry a gene defect so until the 12 week scan we will not know if the baby is affected ( 1 in 4 chance of it being affected ) i have a 12 week scan on the 2 august. Does anyone know of any spell to help the baby grow properly, the genetic defect is fatal 

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jenny so sorry to hear about your problems   I will ask my friend who told me about this spell and see if she knows of anything for little Heinz  . I am sure everything will be fine but next full moon I think we all need to ask the godess for her help for your little one.

Rhonda  even when I smoked I hated eating surrounded by smokers!  Steak with a hint of *** just isnt right is it!!!  . We havent gone to the pub though, as I fell asleep on the sofa with Connor!!!   Meg keeps asking if we are going anywhere but now Martin is cutting the grass and we cant be bothered  . You will defo have to do the spell next time if it clashes with your EC  . fingers crossed for you!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jenny hope u are ok and keep your chin up girl.

I missed the spell again but then i was rather drunk last nite!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate.....drunk   you sound like such a "Nice" girl    or am I thinking of somebody else!!!


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

I missed the spell too - was at a wedding extremely drunk!!! Think I was too envoled with dancing and screaming when Take That came on to worry about spells! Oh Dear!! LOL


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

claire mac said:


> Kate.....drunk  you sound like such a "Nice" girl  or am I thinking of somebody else!!!


LOL i am a nice girl! But my hubby had annoyed me at the pub so i walked out and went to my friends house and got drunk!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate that sounds like a better night than down the pub with DH!!!!!!!  

Dawn your night sounds brill!!! I need a good dance!!! Isn't it funny how you go out when you are young and dance your socks off, but as you get older the dancing becomes less and less?   I don't do night clubs any more so am restriced to weddings and the odd girlie night out!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL i did have a good nite!!

Ok so i sold all my stuff on ebay and now getting withdrawal symptons!!

Kate xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

its the first night out I have had in about 3 years!! Don't get me wrong we go for meals now and then, but this wedding was excellent!! I felt like I was 18 again lol


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Gals,
    How we all doing today  . Its suposed to be nice here today so keep them fingers crossed it stays dry!!! Any news on bumps? Hope your all keeping well.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire hope u are well?

The weather cant make up its mind here!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah i know what you mean! Its been really nice here today but now looks all grey!  Just waiting for the down poor!  . I am well thanks   In process of coming of anti dees (cant remember if I told you but no doubt did  ) and touch wood things are fine  , been a bit edgy but its to be expected i think  . Hows you Kate?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire no didnt know u were on anti-d's hun. I have tried them once and they did nothing for me although may need them soon!! So depressed lately.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I had PND after Meg and Con. Just stopped taking them with Meg but this time I am coming off them properly and am over half way through the process  . Have the odd off day but nothing so bad   It scares me silly to think how I felt all those months ago and how low I was  , but I am better now so fingers crossed it stays that way!!! Are you serious about feeling that low? Its a big decision to make but for many the best thing is a little helping hand and if that means a few months on meds to give you a kick start then so be it  . there are so many different types it might take a couple of attempts to find the right one for you, it did for me but we got there in the end.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire sorry to hear its been that bad for you. My mum had PND after having my youngest brother and its awful to see.

I doubt i will go on the tablets as ive seen my dad on them for years and dont think he is any better but wonder if they may help.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

The meds have helped 100% and without them I dont know what i would of done  . I feel the time is right to come off them, and altjough a little scary at first I think it was the right idea  . if in the future things change and I take a turn for the worse I wouldnt think twice about going back on them. When I had PND after Meg I thought it was terrible being on Anti dees. I thought it was humiliating and something that i should hide away from people because they might think worse of me, but this time round I have taken a different view and am more happy excepting medical help  . I wasted so much time trying to convince people around me that i was coping i missed so much quality time with Meg and i wasnt going to let it happen with Con! I turned in to a fraction of the person I was and to be honest never really got it  back after meg  , so when I got PND after Con I knew I needed help and fast! for the first time in donkeys i feel like i have a happy future   and am slightly more like the old me again!!!   I just have to loos 2 stone and I will be even more like the old me!!!   So is life.....you get your head sorted only to find your body went a bit bobbly somewhere down the line!!!!!  

  I do know what your going through so if you need a chat IM me   and you can have my number.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire thanks hun 

I dont see any shame in being on the medication i think quite a few people are for lots of reasons.

Do you tend to cry a lot or do u bottle it up? As i am quite a cry baby!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

After Meg I really bottled things up and made myself really ill  . After Con I cried at pretty much anything!!! I found it was my way of releasing things, but didnt like it very much!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww hun!

As long as u are getting back on track now thats good.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah doing good  . Nearly exam time me dear!!!! how you feeling?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know monday is nearly here!!

I feel ok at the moment but will panic on monday im sure!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

You will be fine love. I have EVERY confidence in you  .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Claire - i can only do my best u guess on what i have learnt!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

kate loving your pants!!! well i do hope there not yours or anybody your willing to admit knowing!!! LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL!! They are boss man Tonys pants!! I brought them in the fun shop to wash for 90 credits and he said i did a bad job so took all my credits!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate how did your exam go? Ooooh hope everything went brilliantly and you flew through it!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire it was quite hard but i did my best and thats all i could do!!

Have to wait about 8 weeks now for the results!

Hope you and your gorgeous kids are well

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate your best is all you can do babe! I will keep my fingers crossed for brill results! Hey 4 days till a special day   What could that be then  !!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL Claire will only be 27 but i feel really old!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

27 YOUR CATCHING UP WITH ME!!!!! I AM 30 BUT SOMETIMES FEEL 24 AND THE RST OF THE TIME FEEL 60!!!!!!!   STRANGE WHEN I FEEL 24 THERE IS NEARLY ALWAYS A HANGOVER THE NEXT DAY!!!!!!!   . ARE YOU DOING ANYTHING NICE TO CELEBRATE? 

LOVE & HUGS,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well tomorrow nite we are off to the indian all u can eat  woth my hubby, mum, her partner, my 2 brothers and my friend then on monday of my birthday we are off out meeting a fellow FF'er, her hubby and son 

I feel old as my brothers are 18 and 14 and they make me feel old!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

That all sounds really good!  My Sister is 33 my Brother is 28 so I am the middle one!!! There is nothing wrong with being 27!!! its a nice age   young enough to act a bit daft every now and then, but old enough to know better!!!   mind I still try to act a bit daft every now and then at 30!!!    Hop you get some nice presents  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi 

Well not going out tonite now but am off out tomorrow for my birthday instead.

My mum brought me some clothes in town today and spent a load on my dress for her wedding!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[fly]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATE!!!
LOVE & HUGS
MAC, MARTIN, MEGSY & CONNOR
XXX[/fly]


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Claire and family 

I had a good day yesterday 

How have u been feeling?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

hi Kate,
  I  STILL have a headach from 2 stas ago!!!!! this crappy weather doesnt help! but apart from that doing well thanks. summer holidays so trying to keep the kids happy as well as myself sain!!!!! not an easy job!!!!! Glad you had a lovely birthday   . Take care.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

No cant be easy but hopefully the weather will actually be nice for the kids!

I do think of you hun and worry that you are not ok - but keep smiling (i know its hard at times)

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

kate,
  i am very nearly off my meds now   just haveabout 3 tabs left (every 3rd day) and i'm done. i actaully should of stopped but i had 3 tabs too many so thought i might as well finnish them off!!!!! wasit not want not!!!  The doc said 2 weeks at this stage but he must of given me too many tabs?  oh well better to be safe than sorry!!! Dont worry about me, I,m doing fine love  .

Love  & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done with the meds - i really hope coming off them will work and well im here if you need a shoulder to cry on (well a virtual one anyway!!)

Off to the docs again later - i have a really horrible cyst under my arm and have had to lots of anti-biotics and nothing! Hasnt even touched it - in a lot of pain now 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

eeeeeew! sounds nasty!!! make sure they get it sorted out   dont let them fob you off with the same tabs again!!!Thanks for the offer of a shoulder  . Do you know what??      I like you I do!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well been to the doctors - tried to offer me more anti-biotics - i said NO WAY!! So she went and spoke to another doctor about removing it and they dont like to do it at the surgery so she has referred me to the hospital! Trouble is (and know this sounds vain) but i wanted it sorted and gone by my mums wedding or its going to look horrible (so have no resigned myself to the fact that i will just have to not put my arm in the air all day!! LOL   )



claire mac said:


> Do you know what?? I like you I do!!!


LOL - its taken how long to realise that?!!! LOL


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

No I have know a while but thought I would share it with you!!!!!!!   What a downer about your arm  . How long will it take for an appointment? whens the wedding?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

It will take ages for a referral so never mind! The wedding is 4 weeks this sunday!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thats a bit bad! I am sure everything will be great and it wont even be noticable  .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope not!

Its raining here again today! 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I know its been slinging it down all day here in Nottingham.  Its just crappy that the kids cant even play outside in the summer holidays because of the rain!!! some of our garden is all slippery mushy mud!!! Connor keep escaping when I let the dog out and he comes back all brown with mud!!!   he loves to get right in it and have a good old play!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL at connor! Bless him!!

I know i wanted to take the dog for a walk but shes scared of the rain im sure!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

MY DOG LOVES THE RAIN!!! MIND YOU HES A RIGHT OLD BONKERS HEAD!!!!!   HES A MAD BOXER WHO WE ARE HAVING TO FEED UP BECAUSE HE KEEPS LOOSING WEIGHT. WE HAVE HAD LOTS OF TESTS BUT EVERYTHING COMES BACK FINE. HE HAS ALWAYS BEEN REALLY THIN BUT JUST RECENTLY HE STARTED TO LOOSE WEIGHT! WE FEED HIM TWICE A DAY WITH PERFORMANCE DRY COMPLETE NOW AND ALSO GIVE HIM EXTRAS LIKE TUNA IN OIL/ MINCE BEEF/SAUSAGES! OR ANYTHING THE KIDS DONT EAT!!!!!   HE IS STARTING TO LOOK HEALTHY FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER!!!   INFACT FOR THE FIRST TIME CONNOR SAID "OSCAR" TONIGHT (OUR DOGS NAME) AND "PAW"  HE HOLDS HIS HAND OUT SAYS PAW AND OSCAR GIVES HIM HIS PAW!!! IT LOOKS SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dogs are so cute arnt they?! Wow your dog gets fed well! LOL Ours has dry food once a day and has a tin of meat added about every 3 days - for some reason i dont like to give her meat every day!

I would love a Jack Russell dog!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

sorry i havent been around for a while ive been so busy at work   ive had my 20week scan and all is well   and 

we didnt find out the sex sorry girls your gonna have to wait and see  

kate - ive got 2 jack russells   they are my babies  

claire - hope  the kids get out side soon the weather has been horrible


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

FUDGEY!!!!!!! so good to have you back!!!!! great news about your scan and I am loving the scan picture   I reakon a ickle girl  . Yep the weather has been just the pits   but today is bright fingers crossed it stays that way!
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Fudge great news on the scan 

I tried to post last nite on my mums computer but her internet is soooo slow but seems to be ok today!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning gals,
      Whats everyone up to today then? We are off to twycross zoo today and Meg is well excited!!! Mind you I am too!!!   Last time we went meg was about Connors age so its been a wee while.

x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Claire I just love Twycross Zoo! David and I had a weekend away in May at Bosworth Hall Hotel, and went to the zoo. I rained the entire time, but was still beautiful!!

Please someone tell me that the spell is tonight!!! I've got a horrid feeling it was yesterday,  and my EC is tomorrow! Wish me luck....

love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Mon 30th July-00.48

Tue 28th Aug-10.35 

Sorry babe we missed it!!! Its all my fault I'm just not on the ball. what with attempting to loose weight and things I forgot to post about it!!!  next one is above so I will remember to mention it nearer the date!!! Sorry once again!!! 

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Do it tonight anyway!!! starnger things have happened!!! i will do it tonight and ask for you all. fingers crossed a bit of will power helps!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire have fun at the zoo!!

Dont worry that we missed it - i should have checked as well!!

I was sorting the loft out yesterday and filled a bin with rubbish! Scarey!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

MORNING GALS,
    RHONDA HOW YOU FEELING AFTER EC? EVERYTHING IS CROSSED FOR YOU LOVE  .

    FUDGEY THE WEATHER HERE TODAY IS RAINY AGAIN   I HOPE IT JUST BECAUSE IT SO BLUMMING EARLY IN THE MORNING AND THE SUN WILL BREAK THROUGH IN A BIT .

    KATE HOW YOU DOING LOVE? HOWS YOUR ARM? ANY SIGN OF THAT APPOINTMENT YET?  

LOVE & HUGS,
MAC,
XXX.
SORRY ABOUT THE CAPITALS BUT CON WONT GET OFF MY KNEE SO I ONLY HAVE ONE HAND TO TYPE WITH! IF YOU EVER SEE MY POST WITH CAPS THEN THATS WHY!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL Claire!!

Im ok thanks - arm still hurts but still waiting on an appointment!

I have finished sorting the loft and now filled 2 wheelie bins of rubbish!! Have started on the glossing in the lounge today!

DH gave me a talking to yesterday and told me to buck up my ideas - so i have applied for my C1 for my driving licence and need to do the medical for that and then take C1 lessons and pass the test then im applying for the ambulance service again!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow kate a paramedic!!! What a great job, mind you I couldnt do it as just watching casualty is bad enough for me!!!   Blood and guts is a bit of a no no I'm afraid!!!   Such a worthiwhile job though and i think your DH is right.....get ya bum into gear and get it sorted!!!   YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Claire 

I know i need to do something and DH is right but he was so harsh with me it made me cry!! But it made me request the forms for my driving and now i can make a start with it all.

Seeing as i gave up the nursing i need to sort a career out.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

kate once you get started you will sail through it love!!! If you want something badly enough it WILL happen!!!!!!!   I've never had a mate who's a paramedic!!! I mix in good circles!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL well when i get in you can then say u have a friend who is one!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool all i need now are a few lawers and doctors!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL!!

My cousin is a lawyer and my BIL is a doctor!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WELL THERE YOU GO!!!   YOUR MY NEW BEST BUDDY!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL Claire!!

Trying to think now - i know a policeman but dont know a fireman (my friends dad was one but he retired!!)

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I'm sorry but a fireman is the most important of all!!!!! Ooooooooooh firman!!!!!   I'm not ya mate anymore!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL!!   

Actually ive just realised i do know a fireman!! The local we drink at the bloke i have played darts with before he is the retained fireman for the station around the corner!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107052.0

N x


----------

